# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کمک برای انتخاب رشته آزاد

## amirng14

رتبه کشوری:77200
تراز :4500
با اینا میتونم تو دانشگاه ازاد کرج رشته کامپیوتر و یا ای تی قبول شم؟
کسی اینجا تو اون دانشگاه درس میخونه ؟

----------


## amirng14

up

----------


## amirng14

up

----------


## amirng14

up

----------

